# Latest Build



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a rod that I finished today. It's a 7' Gator with Fuji Turbo guides and an Aftco reel seat.

Hope everyone likes it!!!!!













































































































:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

That is a very nice looking rod..This might sound stupid but almost all gators I have seen are not flex coated all the way..Why did you choose to do it like that..Like the colors also..That thinglooks like asnappa catching machine..


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

The entire blank isn't Flexed it's just a gloss finish. This is my first build on a Gator blank...So with your comment..I wonder if it's even a Gator????

Thanks for the nice comments on the rod. I am going to do some research on the blank, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

All the gators I have ever seen have ridges or the blanks like ugly stick rods..I may be wrong..I am not a rod builder but have always been fascinated by it..Just dont have the money to to do it..Keep up the good work..I bet there is no thrill like building a rod yourself and catching a fish on it!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info dawg!


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

Great Looking Rod! Can't wait to see Dawna's first catch with the rod.


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

Brad, do you need me to take the new rod out this weekend and see how it works ? any thing for you man :toast


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

The strength to weightof a gator is damn good. much better than eglass and standard wraped pre-peg style fiberglass blank . Definetly not heavy. 

Nice work Brad k.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks alot Ernie.....By the way the website looks AWESOME


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks, Its still in theworks . Linda did all that just from her expierience listening to me ramble about rods.


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

Excellent looking rod and a Gator blank is a good choice too, andeven though they don't cost alot they are some of the best blanks for the money.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I disagree... I fish a Gator BS596 and it is very comfortable to fish all day. It feels great to me. Sure, the T90H is heavy, but you've talking about a virtualy unbreakable rod at a very reasonable price, there's aways compromise. I hate that you have such negative "blanket" opinions of some manufacturers. Just because you don't like a particular item, doesn't mean the whole line up from that company is the same. Either way, opinions are easy to find. As long as the fisher is happy, no need in our opinions raining on their parade right...


----------



## CajunSpanky (Dec 10, 2008)

Awsome looking rod Mr. King. I can see what's been taking up all of your time. Keep up the good work my friend!!!

Spankman


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

gator blanks i think are the greatest blanks made

there are good ones out there but for the price and the strength you cant beat a gator

most graphite rods i have felt just seem like they have 0 action and they seem like if you bend it to a certain point it will break


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

I like both graphite and fiberglass blanks. The one I like the most and use alot is a Calstar Grafighter900m. It's the best of both worlds fiberglass and graphite. Ask 10 different people and you will get 10 different favorite blanks. Just because you capitalize it doesn't mean it's the best. Just maybe the best for you

Anthony


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> *<U>MOST</U>* graphite rods i have felt just seem like they have 0 action and they seem like if you bend it to a certain point it will break


www.fishing are you blind or can you not read english 

i will bold the word i think you cant read

i do agree allstar 1087 and 1088 are damn hard to beat but so are gators and personaly i dont think they are all that heavy

i can hold one all day


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

was the drag locked up on that z?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

ben, please don't try to argue with www.fishing. he has a lot of knowledge. you might disagree with him, but don't stoop down a level and look like other rats and start name calling and using profanity. you know how i feel about gators, and i agree with you, they are good blanks. but for myself, i fish far more graphite rods than glass. i'm not trying to be a jerk and call you out, i just hope you'll be a little more positive when you start typing. shoot me a pm or call me anytime you get frustrated and want to get argumentative. 

back to the topic, anthony is right, ask 10 different people and you might get 10 different blank preferences (well, maybe 9. 2 people might agree on the all star 1088), but he is right. it's all in the eye of the beholder. plenty of people badmouth shikari blanks, i love the one i built last year. 

and even further back to the original thread topic, brak, good looking rod. you keep on doing what you're doing and let me know if/when you ever venture back this way. i've been fishing more this spring and starting to locate some great slot reds and larger trout!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

alright guys im done on this one

good looking rod brad


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Ben!!!


----------

